# smoker names



## fogducker (Mar 18, 2010)

any one name there smokers????


----------



## rdknb (Mar 18, 2010)

Hmm I have not, have named my bike though. Betsy, I was riding one summer and got caught in a bad t storm.  I said get me home safe betsy lol


----------



## meateater (Mar 18, 2010)

Yup!


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 18, 2010)

Trident 1


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 18, 2010)

I call mine the smoke shack but everyone around here likes to joke and call it the outhouse. I have not come up with names for my other two smokers yet.


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 18, 2010)

I just call it what it is,  the WSM


----------



## larry maddock (Mar 18, 2010)

my now deceased char broil electric was name Timex

with my no brain mind at work--
i have named my new smoker R O S E---
royal oak smoker electric

dont talk about rose shes got a lot of soul
shes smokes with the thin blue
and doesn't cost charcoal..........

she got racks yes theres 3 that are ready to go
she can beef it  she can pork it  or she can lamb it up slow

so dont talk about rose --- shes got thin blue soul


----------



## newflame (Mar 18, 2010)

I call mine bette, that's my grandma's name, she is 78 years old and still smokes two packs a day of carlton 100's, my mes bette, and my grandma bette have a lot in common.  both filled with smoke and still turn out awesome food :)


----------



## athabaskar (Mar 18, 2010)

My ancient New Braunfles offset is named Noob, for apparent reasons. I think I'll name my new MES Doug, for no apparent reason.


----------



## bbqhead (Mar 18, 2010)

my cookshack FEC's are named "cheech"  and "chong". the old hickory is called "katrina" by my sister, but I just call it my baby. the rest of them don't have a name yet.


----------



## smokebuzz (Mar 19, 2010)

BIG HOR(izon)


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 19, 2010)

Cripes, I fergot Used Ta Be Cool:


----------



## caveman (Mar 19, 2010)

That there is the prettiest UDS I've ever seen.  Love the name as well.  To answer the question: Mine is called, Kavebox.  The Dino meat goes in raw & tough & comes out juicy & tender.


----------



## bustintires (Mar 19, 2010)

ive got a double stacked ECB we call r2d2-2. workin on an uds we call big ugly.


----------



## jjwdiver (Mar 19, 2010)

Boris!

guess the fridge conversion will have to be Natasha


----------



## cwalk (Mar 19, 2010)

mine is big stanky. for no reason


----------



## triplebq (May 12, 2010)

Looks like a big damn can of Good Gulf 30w from 1968 . Very nice !


----------



## Bearcarver (May 12, 2010)

Monica would be a GREAT name for a "Smoker".
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






The Devil made me do it,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Bearcarver


----------



## etcher1 (May 12, 2010)

If I get may paint job done it will look like star wars robot, and I will name it R2 EAT2.


----------



## dick foster (May 12, 2010)

The name tends to change depending on what the latest results were.


----------



## morkdach (May 12, 2010)

*CHRISTENE*


----------



## smokin' dick (May 12, 2010)

I did not name the two drums, WSM or the off-set. I DID name the MINI reverse flow though. His name is Cooper. Here he is.



And here are his custom made Mini wheel chocks!


----------



## meateater (May 13, 2010)

I need one of those...SWEEET!


----------



## jethro (May 13, 2010)

My UDS is named Rosie (It's an AC/DC thing)...Ain't exactly pretty, Ain't exactly small...


----------



## eaglewing (May 13, 2010)

*"Stacks"

but my wife calls it "smokie"*


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 13, 2010)

"Grillestate"  -- nearly 1500 square inches of smoking surface area!


----------

